# Effingham/Screven Counties!!!



## GaBowman21 (Oct 17, 2007)

Anybody seen any bucks chasing yet?


----------



## tmoore912 (Oct 17, 2007)

My buddy that I hunt with has his farm on the Jenkins/ Screven county line off Buttermilk road.  He saw a big one following a doe last Thursday afternoon.  Not really chasing , but following for sure.  This was after he arrowed a nice 8 pointer that came in his( my buddy's)  direction after he had grunted at him.


----------



## GaBowman21 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Tuesday afternoon!*

My buddy and myself went to our club on Tuesday afternoon.  I ended seeing about 11 does and he saw 4 bucks and 4 does.  Two of the bucks were shooters, a decent 7 and nice mature 9 point.  The 9 point did the snort wheeze and was bumping the does around a bit.  I think all we need is a cool streak to come through and these boys will be going crazy.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Jenkins County*

Had a small 8 pt running a doe real hard opening morning.


----------



## GaBowman21 (Oct 25, 2007)

Some of the bucks on the club are pushing the does real hard and maybe breeding a few does.  Three bucks have been killed off our club and all of their hocks were black and stinkin'.


----------



## Buck Only (Oct 26, 2007)

Screven County rut is starting!!!  Lots of bucks seens chasing and many killed.


----------



## runtodaylite (Oct 7, 2008)

We are hunting off Jenk Hill Road and have just just finished with 2 weeks of logging timber.  Have not seen much sign or rut activity.  Just got the food plots  down on Monday.  Hopefully we will get some forecasted rain Wed.


----------



## Condor (Oct 19, 2008)

*Screven County*

Saw 8 point chasing a doe and saw some bucks sparing on Sunday.   I think the pre-rut phase is starting which seems early.


----------

